# engine shed and car barn



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a little embarrassing to post this here, given all the beautiful models people make, but maybe someone will find it useful. 

My wife and I decided taking trains out piece by piece was too tedious, so I decided to build a car barn/engine shed. It's an 18 foot x 26 inch frame, made of doubled 2x4s sistered together, with plywood sides. The shed itself is 16 feet long and has an open bottom (screened with hardware cloth and window screen). The second roof is open under one side. The roof is made of plywood covered with asphalt-impregnated roofing membrane, the stuff that comes in rolls. the roofing suppots are made of plywood and were cut to the sahpe of the roof and then screwed to the plywood sides. For access one whole 6 foot roof panel can be removed, and I'm also cutting a door in the back. 

We need to paint it and detail it some, and I need to trim the roofing material a bit, but this is the basic idea. It's more for storage than for operations, though I managed to get four tracks in there using a couple LGB 1200 series switches. 

Any detailing ideas? I thought of painting it red, and then adding a switch tower on the front corner. I might make a logo for our tain and pain that on the door. Maybe add some lights?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

no need for embarrassment! that looks great and will suit the purpose well!


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

great idea and looking good, gives me ideas for my layout. 

regards 
bunny


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice. 

Can you lift the roof to reach inside for when something goes wrong?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The roof panel is removable--it's not hinged but there are six screws under the eave that make it possible to take the roof off. The lower of the the two roof panels is not screwed into the "joists," it fits into a slot at the top. But you can't pull it off without taking the screws out. 

This picture kind of explains it--the red arrow points to the little slot the roof fits into. The bit inside the yellow circle represents the part of the roof that extends beyond the wall of the shed. The black arrows represent screws. If you take the screws out, the roof panel just slides down. It would probably be wise to have two people to manage it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe some "false" windows on the sides, put black in the "panes"? 

Nice structure, wish I had the space. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks the part, the roof really makes it!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

And the problem is? Looks very nice, and looks like you did one heck of a good job putting it together. You should be very proud to have that in your yard.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Cale! Very well done. You should be proud of it!


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Professor, 
I have a question... 
Does the building serve your purposes (storing trains)?? 
If so, then there is no need for embarrasment. 
Really!!! 
As far as coloring, I like the way it almost blends in with the fence, grass and trees right now!! 
A light green wall paint (with just a hint of brown) would look good (in my opinion). 
Or paint it to match the fence, and leave it at that. 
Unless you want to draw attention to it, then all bets are off... 
Hello of a structure!!!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you all very kindly! It does seem to function well--although just how well we'll find out today, as we're the weatherman says we're booked for heavy rains. It makes it much easier to just run trains--less set up and breakdown 

Now to get all the switches to work right....


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

As you appear to have a playground (basketball net) behind you, I would not want to draw attention to this structure by adding details. That may encourage the curious to slip into your yard when you are not around. It is a good looking and functional structure just the way it is.


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree, it looks very nice! If you wanted details, I too would add some fake windows. Looking at real engine houses, most of them have blacked out windows and even wire to keep vandals from breaking them or being able to see inside. Another thing you could add would be roof jacks. If you look at engine houses, each place a steam engine would sit while in the house, would have a rood jack directly over top to vent out the exaust so you didn't suffocate while working on them. These could be added by gluing them to your roof, and not actually having to make holes. 


Great work!


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great!!!!!!!!!!! I've been thinking of doing the same thing for train storage. Beats carring everything out and back again. Do you have a way to lock it up?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Vandals are always a worry. We live on pathway into a public park. I'm counting on neighborhood good will. Not detailing it is probably a good idea 
I'm still working on a better way to lock it--right now the door has a long barrel bolt on it. When the barrel is extended and locked with a padlock, you can't open the the door. Doesn't look good though 
We only just finished it to this stage this week, and already it's made a huge difference in running the train. it's just so much easier. I always used to damage things when I was carrying them out as well, so they should get less damage this way. 
It's also a lot of fun to hit the "fast" button on the TE receiver and have an assembled train appear


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a fine project! How well do you have it secured to the ground -- in the event of strong winds, or someone who wants to have an instant set of rolling stock?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

That building looks very nice and, is functional as well. Thanks for showing it to us all.


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree w/ the rest-nothing to be embarrassed of, fits the prupose, and is well-built. If you feel more detail is needed, maybe a simple door and/ or window or two. Keep it simple.


----------



## Bob Rich (Jan 4, 2008)

Professor, 

You have nothing to apologize for, the shed is good looking and functional. If you like it that is all that is required. 

In fact, I like it so much I saved the pictures. I probably will copy it to some degree when I get a train shed built on my layout. I like the roof profile, it gives it character. 

Regards,


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Great looking shed, and useful too.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you all very much. We had a LOT of rain over the past couple days, and when I went out last night to retrieve a locomotive it was bone dry. I'm delighted


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice job on the shed and it looks great as is! If you want it to double as a source of revenue for the RR you could simply add a facade to the near side of it and run an elevated track alongside more or less out of sight from the fence side. No need to detail the whole thing. 

I made mine a warehouse with multiple doors. Another version that comes to mind would be a series of 3 or 4 flats of various size to represent several industries served by the same siding. A dockside scene is also possible or even a track alongside on a trestleworks with the shed disguised to look like multiple ore or coal tipples. 

Anyway nice looking structure. I especially like your roof treatment and the paint job makes the structure look quite pleasing even as it is.


----------

